# 54" mandrel cover



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

My 54" deck is minus a RH mandrel cover, part # 188187. Retired so looking for one cheap. I'm in South Bend IN. A craftsman Gt 5000


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any way to custom build one? If you have any scrap metal around, fab up a new cover.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

just may do that, I have mig and torch, but didn't even give it a thought, and then I could even step on it. Thx.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I might have one I will have to check, and get back to you..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sorry mine is a 197181... What year is your GT?


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

2004, right side


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have a model# of the tractor, or a picture of the mandrel cover?


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning, When I bought the tractor the mandrels were switched and the belt had burnt thru the cover and yes the belt was bad. This is part of the reason I got the tractor as the people were having belt problems. I now am redoing the whole machine. I had meant to send a picture of mandrel, but I see I sent the deck instead, Picture of mandrel should be available now. You can see I put a temporary patch on it.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Model # is 917-276240


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That really looks to be the same one as the 197181.. Check mine out at searspartsdirect by the part# 197181, or model# 917.276800 .. If it will work I have an extra one the only thing is to be sure the bolt holes match up..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah thats the problem with those plastic guards - the pulleys will cut right thru them - that happened on my 84 dynamark, i had a practically new set so just replaced them. The metal ones do take more abuse, also hold the belt in better.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried sears parts, jacks engine and many others and no one had a picture of part # 197181, I even tried to get the parts manual for 917.276800 and could not find it. I did an online chat with sears and they could not tell if if they were the same or not. I have another picture from the top showing bolt pattern. I really appreciate your help,


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Sears has the 188187 for $16.49.

It's listed in the OM also on pages 46/47


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats the problem with sears and some other places - unless you have ALL the chassis/deck and part numbers, theyre basically useless looking up stuff - too dependent on things being 'easy'.

I went in to a sears parts service to simply get a couple mandrels and blades for my newest craftsman redo - the guy was like " Any part numbers? " Im like - " Nope- bot it used and thing's so old theyre unreadable " - hes like " Is it a craftsman? " .

I was like " Can y just simply MATCH up the length of the blade with ones you have that fit these new mandrels?" - like it was too much trouble to walk across the room ( had this large rack of blades) and match em up.

I looked up some service drawings on the sears site for another craftsman of mine- the drawings were as clear as mud.....

At a local Cub dealer - i had the same issue- wanted a simple deck belt matched up ( that i brot with me) and they wanted serial numbers of the deck and tractor - i was like " Y mean you dont have a belt rack and measuring tool to just match one up?" - i ended up going to TSC and getting one.

Its funny because this one tractor place ( now out of business) actually took the time to look up all the data for me on my one MTD , because the data tag was missing- i had no numbers cept for the motor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

And just think sears wonders why their sales are on the decline...


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Since the OP KNEW the correct PN, it's not a matter of Sears being incompetent.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wasnt just saying sears - saying parts places in general - just like going to the auto parts store- unless you have the old part in hand , 90% of the time it seems like you get the wrong part.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Wasnt just saying sears - saying parts places in general - just like going to the auto parts store- unless you have the old part in hand , 90% of the time it seems like you get the wrong part.



Yep I know what you mean they lack the knowledge to know what they are looking at, and be able to match a part. I have also noticed they are helpless without a parts manual with numbers in it. Its the lack of mechanical experience, and common knowledge is the majority of the problem.


----------



## jem131313 (Jan 16, 2012)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Wasnt just saying sears - saying parts places in general - just like going to the auto parts store- unless you have the old part in hand , 90% of the time it seems like you get the wrong part.


Makes you really miss the old mom and pop places where you tell theold guy behind the counter what you were looking for or show him one and he went right to it and pulled it from the shelf.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, I just went ahead and bought a new one. The best price I got was from a co. named, MowtownUSA.com good price and fast delivery service.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mkinsey7 said:


> Well, I just went ahead and bought a new one. The best price I got was from a co. named, MowtownUSA.com good price and fast delivery service.



Yep I have bought alot of parts from them through Amazon.com.. Good parts, and fast shipping......


----------

